# Slot Car Johnnies



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi:

I trying to reach Slot Car Johnnies, John Clark. I have sent several e-mails and called many times during business hours. The only thing I get is a fax machine tone.
The number I have called is 1-614-532-1235. I hope everything is o.k.

Any suggestions????

Voxxer


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

John is a regular on here, I just saw a post from him not to long ago. I think he was out of town doing a show. I too hope all is ok, he has been a good user here and a great place to get some super deals off of. keep us posted...

Dave


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I know he moved, here's what I have for him.*

To E-Mail him: [email protected]

I think he's open 6pm to 10pm M-F


Slot Car Johnnie's
P.O. Box 135
New Albany, Ohio 43054
USA
614-532-1235 (Phone)

hope this helps. 

Pickeringtondad


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

He responded to a post of mine last week and I emailed him at his email address and here and no reply


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*give him a few days*

I'm sure he'll get back to you. He's pretty good about that stuff.

bob


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

he maybe in germany at a show? i sure he will be here soon. fcb:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If he hasn't, it's because he's out of the loop for some good reason. As soon as he's able, I'm sure he'll respond ASAP. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A lot of serious slot guys like John are always buried after a show. They get bombed with orders, e-mails, and general carnage. Unless he's taken a world cruise on his windfall slot show profits....LOL!

Usually takes them a bit to dig their way out. Could be he has a life too. Dont we all?

John will get it handled...he's a stand up guy.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah HE's the man!!! 

Wes


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I hope he is ok. Everyone I have dealt with on here has been great and everyone here seems to like him. I would hate to hear anything was seriously wrong.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

:wave: Hello-

Sorry for the disappearing act, have been swamped at the real (a.k.a. the 1:1) job!?!

I appreciate everyone's concern, if all ges as planned, I will answer everyone's mail, pending trade etc. this evening.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

good to see you back. your little bud lol :freak:


----------

